# Show Off Your GELDINGS!!!!



## Jill (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think we can do this topic "too many" times. In light of the current discussions about gelding and so many people happy to own and enjoy geldings, I think it's time for another gelding picture thread




:

All the horses I have are very special to me. I have each of them for very specific reasons and goals and they all have a place in my heart. However, when I'm in my PJ's and wanting a fix before I go to bed, it's my geldings I want to go out and lay some hugs on. When I want to just have fun, it's my geldings that are my first choice. When I want to show non-horsey friends what minis are like and can do, it's my geldings we go to. When it comes to showing, it's also my geldings that I enjoy the most.

So, here are my gelding boys!!! Let's see yours!!!!

*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*






[SIZE=8pt]1998 34" Silver Bay Gelding / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National Champion / 20x Grand (two of those w/ me)[/SIZE]

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]*






[SIZE=8pt]2007 grey Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson[/SIZE]

TO BE gelded before next show season

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions

*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*






[SIZE=8pt]2004 37" golden palomino son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU"), shown to Grand and Supreme[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle[/SIZE]*






[SIZE=8pt]2000 palomino 31" gelding / my former stallion and first ever show horse / multi halter champion and Nat'l Top 5[/SIZE]

push button driving horse / gotten a bit fat since I last showed him...

*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle[/SIZE]*






[SIZE=8pt]2003 silver chestnut sabino roan 31" gelding / multi halter champion / First home bred horse[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse[/SIZE]*






[SIZE=8pt]1999 b/w pinto 33" gelding / my first ever miniature / wonderful driving horse[/SIZE]


PS In addition to the above miniature geldings, I own a small pony gelding and a 14.3 morgan/standard bred riding gelding. They are both pictured in my avatar.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 4, 2007)

Well we only have the one right now ..Kobecks Little Coffee Cake AKA Blue he was a stallion when we got him, had him gelded and my daughter shows him in local shows , we are getting her a new Gelding in Nov..Here are his before and after pictures...She shows him in Halter , Halter Obstacle and Jumping.

Blue Jan 05






Aug 07


----------



## StellaLenoir (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is my soon to be gelding Chocolate Thunder! :aktion033:

I am counting the days till we can geld him! He is so cute and such a little stinker! We love him and will love him even more minus a few parts! He is only about 8 weeks in these photos.


----------



## Kendra (Oct 4, 2007)

These are the geldings I currently have uploaded photos of!






Circle J Dezigner Genes






Circle J Finnegan






Circle J King George






Circle J Hawk






NFC Illusions Image






Circle J Jerome






Circle J Kiprusoff






Century Farm Razmataz






Diamond B Rocket






Enchanted Acres Secret Agent






Circle J Zachary


----------



## mininik (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's BG!

This is JC's Blaze Of Glory, a five year old, 43", Classic American Shetland.


----------



## twister (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are my two geldings, we love them both.

Cross Country All That Jazz - 9 years old silver dapple











De Bo-Mont - Macho aka Munchie 11 years old Silver Bay and our first miniature, he is my driving horse






Yvonne


----------



## Asia (Oct 4, 2007)

I only have pictures of two of our guys....Hmmmm better go fix that!

Both of these guys are broke to drive.

This is Rolex. He is a 1/2 brother to Candylands Best Kept Secret (Same Sire)

Boy can this guy MOVE!!!






This is Magic. He is a do anything go anywhere horse.






Gee can't seem to make this one smaller.. Sorry


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice geldings everyone :aktion033: Kendra I'll take that King George anyday! Wowsa ! :new_shocked:

Well , kind of grubby and sporting winter coats already and no fancy show records or photos but nice pedigree's that go to Bond A Toy 4 U and Westwinds Supreme Banner . Here are my two , Star (yearling Silver Dapple )and Caspian ( 5 month old palomino).



:



: Caspian was just gelded this past Tuesday so he is still getting used to the idea. :bgrin


----------



## Warpony (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is my boy, PhoenixDown Sparrow, who has been a gelding for a whopping two days now. He was bought as a pet, will be trained to drive when he is older. He is 18 months old right now. I think he is pretty nice for a REALLY cheap horse.

This picture was taken by my husband this morning:






I giggle every time I see it.

Here he is munching in the knapweed (he was just here for a photo op, until I get rid of the knapweed no one gets to stay out in this pasture, and I never turn out with halters on, the halter was a gift and this picture was to show my aunt how nice the green goes with his red colour):


----------



## love_casper (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's my one and only boy, Charm! Sweetest little mini, he thinks he's a puppy dog.





















He's the herd "grooming monster," here he is with Ghost.









: Love my boy!


----------



## Rachel (Oct 4, 2007)

:aktion033: I am also one who LOVES my geldings! My first mini 8 years ago was a yearling gelding Rowbuck JJ. I still have him and he's still my absolute fav!

This is my second gelding Rowbuck Commander BOB. We also got him as a yearling and showed him in halter for the next 3 years. We had a lot of success once we tamed down the BOB in him lol. This one is up for sale, which is hard, but I'd really like to see him go to someone who will show him some more and drive him. He has a GREAT butt! Scooter as a 2-year-old:






I LOVE MY BOYS!!!!


----------



## Meg (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are my three favourite boys...





*Bluegables Color Me Gold* (Killer)

[SIZE=8pt]5 x National Supreme Champion Halter horse, 1 x R/U National Supreme Champion Halter horse, 21 x Supreme, Multi National Champion/National Grand (halter, colour, Best All Round)... basically, you name it - he's won it [/SIZE]



:






*Horizons Midnight Disco* (Disco)

[SIZE=8pt]National Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving, Roadster, Hunter and Colour. National top 5 halter. Hes my super duper "do anything, and do it well" all round horse. Going to be a youth horse this year.[/SIZE]






*Alpha Lil Hair O the Dog* (Dudley)

[SIZE=8pt]Discos little brother, only had limited showing so far.. bit podgy in this pic![/SIZE]


----------



## River1018 (Oct 4, 2007)

Our gelding "Summer Supreme" Reserve National Champion in Country Pleasure Driving and Top 5 National Champion in Halter.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are my boys.

Little Americas Xenon Willido- My absolute best friend. I love this horse like no other, and trust him so much.. He is currently being shown in Country Pleasure and Showmanship, but I am adding Liberty and Halter Obstacle too.
















And here is ERL Spectacular Romeo, my future show gelding. He is such a sweetie, and I am so excited about him.


----------



## Erica (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's mine....

Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet, 36" 2004 AMHR/ASPC gelding.

2006 3 time Congress Champion, Congress Jr. Champion, Congress Res. Grand Champion

2007 AMHR National GRAND champion pleasure driving, 3 time res. National Champion halter











Erica's Big City Gamblin Man, AMHA/AMHR 2006 gelding

2007 4 time AMHR National Champion in all his classes, youth, ammy and open (x2)

*shown is one of his proofs (that I have coming in prints, along with the email versions I have) as the only show picture I have of him are from nationals, as I only got him out showing late this year in July and August before Nationals.











JSW Midnight Revenge, AMHA/AMHR 2005 gelding

2006 Julep cup Grand Champion Gelding

2007 National Champion and 3 time top five











And here are two weaners I have plans and have retained to geld and show as yearling geldings next year.

Erica's Big City the Thunder Rolls, under jr gelding 08






Erica's Ima a Rowdy Twister, over jr gelding 08






And then here is my first every miniature horse from back in 94.......he's a fat ol' gelding now out in the field.

He is a national top ten from several years back himself, but he's resident pasture potato now.

Triple B Ranches Little Boy Blue






And even have one more I'm contemplating........


----------



## SWA (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are my two geldings...



:

"Chuckie"... he was shown by previous owners and has earned an "Honor Roll" Certificate in Country Pleasure Driving. :aktion033:

He's also shared many many many smiles and hugs with lots of Central Florida families over this past year. :aktion033:



:



:

He's only "mine" for two more weeks though.



:











Here is my other gelding, Tuffy... no "show" record to date, but get him on a Race Track and... Buddy, ya better HANG ON!



: :aktion033:


----------



## REO (Oct 4, 2007)

*Britt Helm Grande Dynasty*

Grands and Reserves in Sr Stallion halter (before gelding) and a nice driving show record!






And our new little guy

*Willow Creeks Spark E Lee*


----------



## kaykay (Oct 4, 2007)

baxters Hot n dandy gelded at 3 months

ignore red box that was a conformation thing i did last year on the youth forum lol






Baxters Code Red gelded at 4 months






Baxters Bay Suprise (cant find the pic





Buckeye Magical Notice aka Jet aspc pony gelded as soon as he won at congress last year



havent resized this years pic yet


----------



## stormy (Oct 5, 2007)

Fat and fuzzy he may be but he is worth his weight in gold, Hoxsies Black Daimond, one of my very first minis...truelly a do it all and have fun while we are at it type guy (with a few tricks up his sleeve if he is bored!) He is making sure he has enough fuel to clear the next jump! (Which he did with feet to spare!)


----------



## Reble (Oct 5, 2007)

We are hoping for a colt next year to geld and start showing our own bloodline :bgrin


----------



## nootka (Oct 5, 2007)

Mouse, he's 3 in this pic.






Little brother Pyro, a weanling gelding. He was 5 months in the pic.

Liz


----------



## shoeboxstables (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's mine!

Our very first baby-

ShoeBox Stables Jolly Roger, now a pudgy yearling!



:


----------



## Leeana (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some of my geldings

Royal Salsa- ASPC Foundation Sr Gelding. 2007 Congress top 10





















LTD's White Chief - Son of LTD's Magic Man





















GC I'ma Rowdy Streaker- Weanling shetland colt, scheduled to be weaned and GELDED soon!






Then of course, my first horse ..Coco











Here is one of my fathers geldings that he just sold that i halter trained (no conditioning). He is going to make such a great leadline pony for them!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my only gelding for now.

Irish Hills Toys In The Attic, yearling over gelding. Toy went Champion and Reserve Champion Junior Gelding , as well as Reserve Grand Champion Gelding his first time out. I was incredibly proud of him seeing how he only had about 30 days of conditioning and he was up against horses that would be heading to Nationals within 2 wks. Here he is...











I will probably have another gelding or two come spring. That may be Monty and the missing Jinx son who will be coming home next weekend along with his dam Ms. B.



:


----------



## 4mymirage (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohhh... love our boys



:

Our first mini and later show horse was Joey:











He had to be put down in 2004 after a fractured and dislocated femur thanks to the neighbor's dogs (another very touchy topic... :nono: )

Our current "a" gelding is Gambler, we bought him after he won reserve champion jr stallion at the eastern AMHA championships, gelded him and he is national top 10 in hunter, CP and Versatility.











We have 2 "b" geldings:

Frankie

Multiple National top 10 (including 3 reserve National Championships)- Halter, hunter, jumper, CP, versatility, roadster and HOF in CP :bgrin Trained and shown by a teenager



:














Our newest gelding but really a nice boy (I love being predjudiced



: )

Mac - Multiple National top 10 - Halter, SP, Roadster






We are hoping to sell a couple horses and find an "a" single pleasure gelding to "round out" our show string



:

And our riding horses include 3 awesome geldings : Nugget (Spanish Arabian), JF (Quarab) and Kona (Warmblood)



:


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 8, 2007)

Alright I'll add a couple of mine :bgrin

Here is Pleasant Views Flashin' JR he is a homebred gelding and has accomplished so much with limited showing he is almost HOF in County Pleasure and Halter hopefully next year we'll get it. And a good possibility that ''JR'' will be attending Nationals next year. Other than a show record he is also and all around awesome gelding so friendly and very playfull. I am very glad we gelded him (although there were people that were disappointed about it) it needed to be done because a good stallion Makes a Great gelding











Next is another homebred gelding Pleasant Views Silver Arrow he is a 2 yr old and has already won numerous Junior Champions and he is green broke to drive He is a half brother to "JR" I am selling him but if he doesn't sell then I will put him on my show string next year






Thanks for letting me share ~Jessica


----------



## J&HMinis (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are my 3...

RHA Regal Locomotion

Multiple champion year end winner

3 time AMHA Regional Top Ten Winner






Next is Libertymere Legacys Bondini

only a yearling and has won 20 Grands and reserves in Open and Amateur Halter this year.

AMHA Eastern Regional Reserve Champion Amateur Jr. Gelding Level 1

AMHA World Top Ten Futurity Yearling Geldings






And lastly is my newest gelding Quintessas Bello Maximo

He is a 5 time AMHA World Champion and Reserve World Champion, including winning at Worlds this past Saturday in Senior Geldings 30"-32"!


----------



## Erica (Oct 8, 2007)

Heather,

Congrats on Maximo....He is such a sweet gelding and shows his heart out, you can tell he enjoys the ring.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 8, 2007)

Encore Chaps is our gelding that does Halter and Park Harness, he will always be special to us, he was our first miniature horse that we bought that drove and is a very affectionate fellow and willing to please as well. He is our only gelding that we have at Coventry Lane.


----------



## J&HMinis (Oct 8, 2007)

Erica said:


> Heather,
> 
> Congrats on Maximo....He is such a sweet gelding and shows his heart out, you can tell he enjoys the ring.


Thanks Erica, I can't even express how excited I am about him!!! Jonathan was great to work with too! I'm still in shock from Saturday when I watched him win World Champion and I thought to myself, wow, he's mine



:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 8, 2007)

We are currently down to one gelding, OMP Pizazzs Yessiree Bob. He will NEVER be for sale! He was our first mini and will be out in the show ring again next year, after a 4 year break. I think he'll be better than ever! Bob does Country Pleasure, Halter Obstacle, Obstacle Driving and Hunter. We may add Showmanship and Liberty next year. He just gets pushed to the back burner when it comes to showing as we try to get show records on our breeding horses. He was shown in 2001, 2002 and 2004.

This is the only picture I have on my computer right now, due to a computer crash a few months ago. Heeeeeeere's Bob:



:






I LOVE geldings!


----------



## susanne (Oct 9, 2007)

Most of you have seen this guy...

Here's Woodwinds' Mingus, 7-year-old, 38 inch blood bay gelding. We have yet to get a photo that captures the real Mingus -- totally full of himself, yet at the same time a big love bug.

.






I need to get current shots of Thelonius and soon-to-be gelding, Flash...the ones we have don't do him justice.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's my boy Dallas (Nor-Lea's First Class By Starman)



:


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2007)

Gorgeous boys, everyone!!!


----------



## Shawntelle (Oct 13, 2007)

Erica, There is Mr. Revenge...man I just looovee the boy, defiantly my favorite of all your boys at Nationals, him and Prankster, although they are all sweet hearts, there is something about his eyes I love.



:

Here is my geldsing JFK Simple Irrestistable "Chevy" whos a 34" Red Roan


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 13, 2007)

We don't have any lil geldings, but we have two Quarter Horse geldings..

This is my guy, 5 year old AQHA Zippos Rowdy Rodder aka Zip.. He's western pleasure bred through and through.. His sire is a son of Hotrodder's Jet Set (NSBA Hall of Fame stallion) and is a full brother to World Champion Radical Rodder.. His dam is a grand-daughter of the legendary Zippo Pine Bar..


----------



## Shelley (Oct 13, 2007)

Here are our boys:

My favorite horse in the barn,

D&S Rock Hudson

I can't say enough about my boy! We bought him as a driving prospect but

he has 8 halter Grands and is 7 points away from his HOF.

This summer life got in the way and we only attended 3 local shows, and he received Grand Ch.

from every judge. Our 6 year old son also had great fun with him in the Youth halter classes.

At Nationals this year our son got Reserve Champion with him in a halter class of 16, and

Rock went on to receive 4 more top 10's. Here are some pics I took outside at Nationals.
















Here is our other gelding who came from Jo-Co to live with us last fall. He was

the Johnson's very special boy and we are honored that he is in our barn now.

Vermilyea Farm's Stylish Prism

Prism has his HOF's in Halter, Country Pleasure Driving, and Pleasure Driving

Has been National Grand Champion driving twice

Has been National Champion in halter

Has 62 Grands to his credit, 40 in Halter and 22 in driving.

Prism will be back in the ring in 2008...






We also found a little driving horse for our son at Nationals ...where he went Grand Champion

for the 2nd year in a row...he will be a gelding before he arrives in Michigan later this month.



:

No pics yet.

Shelley


----------



## AceyHorse (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is my spunkmuffin Hero.



: It'll be my first season showing him this season and I can't wait!











You'll have to excuse the photos they are the only ones I've got of him since hes been clipped.



:


----------



## Mini_lovr (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are my boys


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 23, 2007)

My favorite mini, my unreg 35" gelding Chili Pepper:




































(sorry, got a little carried away with him...)

My other driving horse, 32" TCM Midnight Blues:





















And this is going to be hubby's combined driving horse (goes to the trainer soon (which reminds me I gotta call her to find out when!), 38" Cruise Control (aka Cruiser):
















Jessi


----------



## h0rseluvr (Jun 16, 2013)

My first mini horse King Tuts Painted Treasure. His Barn names Treasure. And I got him yesterday!


----------



## atotton (Jun 16, 2013)

> h0rseluvr
> Addiction Free
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new boy. He is cute. Here is my boy Duey.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jun 16, 2013)

h0rseluvr said:


> My first mini horse King Tuts Painted Treasure. His Barn names Treasure. And I got him yesterday!


Hey Rachel--

Great to see you on Little Beginnings !

Just added some pictures that I love. You can't even tell he's a mini.


----------



## h0rseluvr (Jun 20, 2013)

!!! Thanks




he's the sweetest boy ever! I fell in love with him, so did my dad! I can't wait to have him in his new home.


----------

